# New cubing site - www.Rubiks-Cu.be



## frici (Nov 7, 2017)

I hope you'll like this HTML CSS JavaScript experiment.

There's nothing new, I've taken some online cubing tools and collected them on this page under four titles: Play, solve, learn and time. 

You can see it on this domain Rubiks-Cu.be

It works best on desktop.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## pglewis (Nov 12, 2017)

The site looks quite nice. 

I would be concerned about using "Rubik's" anywhere without express written permission, Rubik's Brands have a history of legal action to protect their trademarks.


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 12, 2017)

Cool website.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Nov 21, 2017)

pglewis said:


> The site looks quite nice.
> 
> I would be concerned about using "Rubik's" anywhere without express written permission, Rubik's Brands have a history of legal action to protect their trademarks.



I agree, this seems sweet! But, you might want to change your URL.


----------



## CubingRF (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice but could have been a more simplistic style, it's nearly 2018.


----------



## frici (Dec 12, 2017)

CubingRF said:


> Nice but could have been a more simplistic style, it's nearly 2018.


Yes but the cube is still an 80's retro stuff. You know fanny packs and mullet haircut


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 16, 2018)

Cool! Are you using a database of your own? Or you just use cookies and nothing else? Also, are you using a python web framework? If yes, which one?


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 16, 2018)

Cool web!!


----------



## Zerksies (Jan 18, 2018)

Hopefully you don't get sued by the D Bag Rubiks for using their name


----------



## frici (Jan 22, 2018)

Cubetastic5 said:


> Cool! Are you using a database of your own? Or you just use cookies and nothing else? Also, are you using a python web framework? If yes, which one?


The site is not connected to a database and it's not using cookies either. It's plain HTML + CSS + JavaScript and jQuery.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 22, 2018)

frici said:


> The site is not connected to a database and it's not using cookies either. It's plain HTML + CSS + JavaScript and jQuery.


Oh, but I thought you were using google analytics or something, which uses cookies... Because you have something like that in your footer. Also, how are you using kociemba's solver without a python web framework?


----------

